# Indoor V.Spenceri care



## Rocket (Feb 24, 2007)

As some of you may already know, I have become very interested in V.Spenceri (Spencer's Monitors).

I am just wandering about the following for when Hatchlings, Juvies and yearlings are being kept Indoors until they are ready to be moved outdoors.

-Do they require UVA/UVB Lighting?
-Is a 5 foot Vivarium suitable for 1 individual?
-Is Red Desert sand the Preffered Substrate?
-I have heard they are Terrestrial, so, is Climbing equipment required?
-What is there Preffered Basking Temps, Ambient Temp, Max and Min Temps?
-How many inches of sand is required?

All and any help would be Greatly Appreciated.

Thanks in Advance.
Shawn


----------



## Rocket (Feb 24, 2007)

Attention Seeking Bump


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 25, 2007)

I am also very interested in getting a spencer's, i will be keeping mine in a 8ftx3ftx3ft for the first 4 years or so and then upgrading to a lil bit bigger, i'm also not too sure about there other requirments but i've heard they love ot bask, if you find out anything else, let me know  i've also heard they love hollow logs and hiding under rocks or somthing like that


----------



## cris (Feb 25, 2007)

.


Rocket said:


> -Do they require UVA/UVB Lighting? Probably not
> -Is a 5 foot Vivarium suitable for 1 individual? when its small, maybe more than one of same size
> -Is Red Desert sand the Preffered Substrate? no, clay soil is best
> -I have heard they are Terrestrial, so, is Climbing equipment required? no but they will climb, so might aswell put some branches in
> ...


----------



## brad (Feb 25, 2007)

that amount i dont think i will look into getting monitors lmao they seem like they wood take a bit of care and money
http://postcardsbargain.com/clip.html


----------



## Rocket (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks alot Cris!

I was told that they are unlike other Monitors and UV was required but oh well. 

So the 5 foot will be fine until its ready to be moved outside you think?
Can you get that type of Soil at Bunnings or Mitre 10?
What is preffered, a Floodlight or Reflector Globe?

Thanks alot!
Shawn


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to keep my spencer in a 4footer as a hatchy then move to a 6 footer and was thinking of moving to an outside pit in a year?

But I guess it depends on how fast they grow?

I have been told they require uvb 

I'm geting my soil from a landscape supply place


----------



## Bigweem (Feb 25, 2007)

Do they require UVA/UVB Lighting? No, just good diet.
-Is a 5 foot Vivarium suitable for 1 individual? Yes.
-Is Red Desert sand the Preffered Substrate?They dont care and crap a lot, somrthing easy to clean is your best bet.
-I have heard they are Terrestrial, so, is Climbing equipment required?No.
-What is there Preffered Basking Temps, Ambient Temp, Max and Min Temps? If you want to grow them fast 45C basking spot, 22C NTL.
-How many inches of sand is required? See above.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to thank Cris and Bigweem, Thanks Guys for all the help. 

Now I cannot wait until all is go for a Hatchy. If anyone else has any info to share, please do it! On any Large Varanus species......

Thanks again


----------



## mickousley (Feb 25, 2007)

ultimate had some for $250 dont no if he has any left


----------



## Rocket (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes I saw them- very nice looking Specimens at a very good price however, I dont even have a cage ready so there is no point putting one on hold (if they are there).

Thank you for contibuting though.


----------



## benson (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a hatchling from URS last week.
Its a BEAUTIFUL little fellow!!
Great apetite, and is doing very well.
Loves the HOT basking site.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 27, 2007)

what are rosenbergi worth? (heaths)

could look into them too shawn?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 27, 2007)

Heathies generally go for at least twice the price of spencers, and are alot more bitey.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks jason, just dont hear of them very often so i was unsure....


----------



## Rocket (Feb 27, 2007)

You do see Rosenbergi occasionally and Jason is correct, they fetch a nifty price and are not as people friendly. However, they are perfect for our climate Matt as they are locally common in Southern SA.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 27, 2007)

yep, thats why i suggested them mate!


----------

